# Maggette to be traded in the summer???



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/columnists/cs-0503140163mar14,1,1499298.column?coll=cs-home-utility&ctrack=1&cset=true



> Interesting Duke issues in Clippersland as Corey Maggette and Elton Brand have been shooting more, it was said, because each was afraid of not getting the ball back when passing to the other. A blast from coach Mike Dunleavy last week seemed to ease the tension, but the belief is one, probably Maggette, will be traded this summer as the Clippers try to land a shooting guard, like Seattle's Allen or the Suns' Joe Johnson, and move Bobby Simmons to small forward. . . . Allen continued his free-agent recruitment tour Sunday in New York, where the rumors were the Knicks would try a postseason sign-and-trade of Jamal Crawford and Kurt Thomas for Allen. The Clippers supposedly would do Maggette and Chris Wilcox.


What the heck? I didn't know Maggette was being considered to be traded. Maggette and Wilcox for Ray Allen? What do you guys think about all this?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't know what Dunleavy and the Clips are doing anymore nor do I understand what they're trying to do.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Man, Maggette is the Man!

Do they have enough space to sign Allen outright?

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe so, Kittles is most likey gone. So they will have plenty of money but if they sign him and the real question comes up can the Clippers resign both Simmons and Jaric.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I believe so, Kittles is most likey gone. So they will have plenty of money but if they sign him and the real question comes up can the Clippers resign both Simmons and Jaric.



It looks like simmons and Jaric would be resigned if they did trade Corey and Wilcox, because realgm.com, it looks like the salarys would work. I love corey.... But were talking Ray Allen here..... If it was brand and wilcox I'd laugh, but Corey and wilcox... That sounds a little more doable...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

This is just about what i had said before the trade deadline as something they could have/should have done before the deadline this year. Doing this WOULD allow them to resign simmons and jaric. If they go for allen outright, i dont think they have enough for simmons. If magette was the player he was vs. the lakers and the other game he played well last week the entire year, no i wouldnt want to trade him. But, at the end of games, he kills us too much. Dumb fouls, dumb shots, loosing the dribble, etc. Hes still a good bargin, but if it was the difference between us getting allen or not, by all means ship him off. 

But, would seattle be willing to do a sign and trade? Would allen agree to the deal? 

Also, i dont give much credibility to this article. They say the clippers are interested in joe johnson. I dont see that happening, because if they wanted a joe johnson type player, they would have kept Q. They want a go to guy. Only two FA's like that this year are redd and allen.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Also, i dont give much credibility to this article. They say the clippers are interested in joe johnson. I dont see that happening, because if they wanted a joe johnson type player, they would have kept Q. They want a go to guy. Only two FA's like that this year are redd and allen.


Well, maybe the management now figures that they need a player of Quentin Richardson's quality to compliment a go-to-guy that'll get him more open looks? I wouldn't use reasons like the one you stated, because now in the NBA teams tend to go towards another direction if one isn't working. 

Mags is a solid player, which I can see getting some interest from Chicago. I was very dissapointed that he didn't sign with us in the first place, isn't it his hometown? He'd fit in like a glove under Skiles' system. Tough defense, experienced player from Duke, will hit the open shots, get to the foul line and then some. Definately one of the players I'd like to see on the Baby Bulls.

And as I don't have NBA league pass and cannot watch the Clippers often, is my assestment of Maggette off or not? don't want to sound like I actually watch the guy play every night or something, just from what I've seen of course.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> This is just about what i had said before the trade deadline as something they could have/should have done before the deadline this year. Doing this WOULD allow them to resign simmons and jaric. If they go for allen outright, i dont think they have enough for simmons. If magette was the player he was vs. the lakers and the other game he played well last week the entire year, no i wouldnt want to trade him. But, at the end of games, he kills us too much. Dumb fouls, dumb shots, loosing the dribble, etc. Hes still a good bargin, but if it was the difference between us getting allen or not, by all means ship him off.
> 
> But, would seattle be willing to do a sign and trade? Would allen agree to the deal?
> 
> Also, i dont give much credibility to this article. They say the clippers are interested in joe johnson. I dont see that happening, because if they wanted a joe johnson type player, they would have kept Q. They want a go to guy. Only two FA's like that this year are redd and allen.



Hate to say as much as I like Corey, your right on all counts. When comparing the talents of Corey and Allen... Well Corey has a very short list.....

Though if this artilcle is true.. Could you imagine... 

Jaric(Rotating)Livingston and Allen running the back court..
Simmons, Brand, and Chris(rotating)reberca in the front?

That team would be awesome....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, a very sick lineup indeed. Not sure if we could sign rebraca though, if we sign simmons and jaric. We would need to resign moore though if we dont, plus draft a big man since were loosing wilcox and/or rebraca. 

If this was true, it would work out better for allen. Just like kobe, if your original team resigns you, dont you get like 10-20 million extra plus an extra year on the contract? 

So again, although i dont believe this rumor, lets say it does happen, here is the potential lineup:

Center - Kaman, Moore, N'diaye
PF - Brand, 1st draft pick (taft, splitter, aleksandrov, vasquez, Petro, etc.)
SF - Simmons, Ross
SG, PG Rotation: Allen, Livingston, Jaric, Brunson, FA (walton, etc.), 2nd rounder (Dijon, robinson, etc.)


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

From an outsiders perspective, I thought management had made the determination that Q & Corey didn't fit well together. Now that Bobby has worked out so well and appears comfortable being the 2 banana on the wing, why not try to improve the 2 with Ray?

If Dunleavey and Baylor are smart (no need for snide comments) they could appeal to Ray's ego and explain how they want to be the best team in LA and how he would have the chance to steal the spotlight from Kobe.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Q wasnt kept because signing him meant that barring trade, the clippers would be unable to go after a max type player for the next 4 years. Of course they also mentioned things like the doctors warned them about Q's back, also that they needed a ball handler to complement magette, etc., but the main reason was the cap flexibility. 

At the end of this year, this will be a better team than what we had at the end of last year, when kobe was all set to come here until the last second. So talent wise, it shouldnt be a hinderence in getting allen. Location is perfect for him too, he can be in one of the biggest markets, and be the undisputed go to guy. Money also would not be an issue since if they do a sign and trade, he can get the most possible money. 

I wouldnt mind if we got either him or redd. I just want one of them locked up for the next 6-7 years.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Petey said:


> Man, Maggette is the Man!
> 
> Do they have enough space to sign Allen outright?
> 
> -Petey


I guess Your right Should be enough money to sign Allen, But where Bobby is in on all this ?


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Would you trade Maggette for Ben Gordon?

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=149639


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

With a sign and trade, the Clippers will have a veteran star that is clutch, which is what the Clippers need. The Clippers lose both the potential of Maggette and Wilcox, which is bad. It seems like a good deal right now. I am still surprise that it was mentioned that Maggette might be traded, we all know that he sometimes takes bad shots but didn't know it was really big enough to have him shipped out.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> I don't know what Dunleavy and the Clips are doing anymore nor do I understand what they're trying to do.



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Any interest on trading for Steve Francis?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Any interest on trading for Steve Francis?


There's a thread on the Orlando board about this:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144690

The deal basically boils down to Francis for Maggette and Wilcox, but fillers could be added. With the emergences of Nelson and Simmons both Francis and Maggette could be expendable, and with Wilcox in the doghouse he isn't a huge loss for the Clips. I think a Livingston-Francis backcourt would be sick. You put Francis at the 2 so he can't dominate the ball as much and then on defense he could guard 1's while Livingston guards the 2's.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> With a sign and trade, the Clippers will have a veteran star that is clutch, which is what the Clippers need. The Clippers lose both the potential of Maggette and Wilcox, which is bad. It seems like a good deal right now. I am still surprise that it was mentioned that Maggette might be traded, we all know that he sometimes takes bad shots but didn't know it was really big enough to have him shipped out.


I think that is wishful thinking on Chicago's part. When is the last time Baylor has done anything that was reported in the press.

It would be nice to have Ray Allen to bring some excitement to the LA rivalry w/the Lakers and Ray's drive to beat Kobe, including having his team (the Clippers) beat the Lakers. BUT, not at the expense of losing Corey.

Just how old is Ray anyway. Is he apx. 10 years older than Corey? I think he's at least 32/33. If so, is it worth it. The Clippers need to continue developing the chemistry between this team and for them to perfect Dunleavy game plan (although I wonder if he even has one sometimes).

I reserve a final comment on this.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Just how old is Ray anyway. Is he apx. 10 years older than Corey? I think he's at least 32/33. If so, is it worth it. The Clippers need to continue developing the chemistry between this team and for them to perfect Dunleavy game plan (although I wonder if he even has one sometimes).


Actually, Allen turns 30 in a couple months.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Allen is at his prime. And i think he will still even be a 17 point player when he is 35-37. 

But if age was a huge issue for the clippers, id go after redd. I think allen is more ready to help the clippers immediately though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Allen is at his prime. And i think he will still even be a 17 point player when he is 35-37.
> 
> But if age was a huge issue for the clippers, id go after redd. I think allen is more ready to help the clippers immediately though.


 :clap: :yes: 

Now the quesiton is will the Clippers break there current mold and acutally go after a superstar?


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Why are we obsessed with the word superstar?? All we need is a guy who can create his own shot. Who is usually a small, quick guard; like the guys who have burned us this year - Bibby, Francis, Boykins, Etc... A player similar to Sam Cassells game would have been perfect for us. Maybe I was in a fantasy world, but I was hoping Elgin maybe seen a little of that in Chalmers. To be honest, and you have to admit, he looks to be the best on the clippers at creating his own shot, he just hasn't learned to make it yet. My obsession with Chalmers isn't that i think he is the answer, but the type of player he could become - that's what we are missing. A fearless shot taker who can create an open shot. We just need a shot maker to go along with that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> Why are we obsessed with the word superstar?? All we need is a guy who can create his own shot. Who is usually a small, quick guard; like the guys who have burned us this year - Bibby, Francis, Boykins, Etc... A player similar to Sam Cassells game would have been perfect for us. Maybe I was in a fantasy world, but I was hoping Elgin maybe seen a little of that in Chalmers. To be honest, and you have to admit, he looks to be the best on the clippers at creating his own shot, he just hasn't learned to make it yet. My obsession with Chalmers isn't that i think he is the answer, but the type of player he could become - that's what we are missing. A fearless shot taker who can create an open shot. We just need a shot maker to go along with that.


I think Allstar is subjective, and the word superstar leaves little room for inturpretation. We dont need another consistant above average player like brand, we need someone who is far above average. Who like you said, can create shots, plays, etc. Sam Cassell would have been nice, but not perfect. Having Sam Cassell on this team, would have made it possible for us to hit the play offs and get sweapt the first round. Getting a player like Kobe Bryant, Ray Allen, etc (superstars) would have made us contenders. And though I highly doubt getting Allen will get us to the finals, I think getting us in the top 4 would be very possible. Then getting a few more missing parts to compliment him. 

I'm not sure which Chalmers you have been watching... Its not the same one Ive seen this season. Sure he has done some nice things out there, and maybe he has all the potiental in the world. I just havent seen anything at all that would make me think he will ever be better than Jaric (except maybe he might stay healthyer) or the future starting PG Livingston. In fact, what little ive seen of Livingston (what 13 or something games) he looked light years ahead of Chalmers.

And honestly, right now the clippers have already signed some players. There contracts arent getting any younger. They dont have 4-5 years to wait for Chalmers to actually play well. We need an impact player now.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Because a superstar is the only thing that we have not tried yet. A go to player. There have been 12 games this year at least where the clippers have lost it because we do not have that kind of player. The kind of player that either A. you can count on not to choke at the end of games, and B. the kind of player that the other team has to focus on at the end of games, giving open shots to the other "role" players. THere is no doubt the clippers are lacking that, and that its the direct result of so many lost close games where the clippers at the end, pass the ball around or turn it over because no one wants to take/make a clutch shot. 

No way is chalmers the best at creating his own shot. Brand creates his own shot at will whether its backing players down or pulling up for the mid range jumper. Kaman pulls crap out his his culo all the time sometimes faking himself out with his moves. Rebraca even can get off a shot at will. Magette creates his shot in a different way by drawing fouls at will. Chalmers is faster than most clippers, but again as you said it doesnt mean much if he only makes 1/4 of his shots. Clippers have had a "fearless shot taker" Richardson. Theyve had the all star point guard in miller. They currently have an near all star calliber PF and SG in magette and brand. Theyve had the athletic freak in miles. They have the 7 foot big body in kaman, they have players who can play multiple positions in odom, jaric, etc. Nothing has gotten them into the playoffs. Add that to the fact that the lack of a go to player has killed them in countless games this year, thats the logical next step to try to add to the puzzle. Sterling realized this two years ago, which is why he let odom go..he wanted to get a shot at kobe last year. Let Q go last year because they want a allen or redd this year.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

I disagree. Kaman, Brand, or Rebraca could NOT create a successful shot at the end of a game. You know that is BS. Brand is too small to get a shot over someone if they KNOW it is coming. Kaman not skilled enough and Rebraca is too slow - with both of those guys breaking down with a double team. Mags does not have the ball handling skills. I am saying take someone off the dribble (like Bibby did to Q) and get an open shot with 2 seconds left. Bobby is close, but not there yet. I am NOT saying Chalmers is a savior of any kind. But like Ben Gordon, he can get the shot off - not saying it will fall, but he can create. There are NO other creaters on this team other than Livingston. Thats my whole point. That's why we are up poop creek with 5 seconds left and down by one. And the comment about Livingston being light years ahead of Chalmers................NO ****!!! Livingston is light years ahead of any young point guard in this league. And 24 is a YOUNG point guard. Look at how long it took Brunson to become somewhat quality. Point guard is like the quarterback postion, so many dynamics make the postion so much harder to master.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Only things that superstar's do is sell tickets......... That's becuase the media tells us that they are good - which isn't always true.

DETROIT PISTONS ARE A GREAT EXAMPLE - who is their superstar??????


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree with CDRacingZX6R and yamaneko, the Clippers need a star. The Clippers have lost so many games in the 4th quarter because they didn't a have confident player to step up and close the game. Not only will a star help the Clippers on the court it will be good for the organization. A star will bring more fans to the team and establish themselves away from the Lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> Only things that superstar's do is sell tickets......... That's becuase the media tells us that they are good - which isn't always true.
> 
> DETROIT PISTONS ARE A GREAT EXAMPLE - who is their superstar??????



Well, if were talking about the east.. There are different standards over there. Considering the pistons winning streak came to a flaming stop when they hit the west that tells you a lot. They came here with an 8 game winning streak, and then lost 4 out of 5 games.. When they actually got to play the top for teams in the west. Suns beat em, seattle beat em, Sac beat em, etc. And for the record, Detroit was lucky to play the Lakers last season. Lakers had a lot of internal turmoil and played very poor basketball... The spurs would have simply raped the pistons. Thats the reason you wont see detorit win the championship this year.. Mami might... Why? Probably because maimi has two superstars in Shaq and Wade.

Numbers dont lie my friend. Look at the teams that have won over the last ten years, all them but two had legitimate superstars on there team.

The media doesnt tell me that wade has taken and made more than 13 game winning shots this season. I SAW IT.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> I disagree. Kaman, Brand, or Rebraca could NOT create a successful shot at the end of a game. You know that is BS. Brand is too small to get a shot over someone if they KNOW it is coming. Kaman not skilled enough and Rebraca is too slow - with both of those guys breaking down with a double team. Mags does not have the ball handling skills. I am saying take someone off the dribble (like Bibby did to Q) and get an open shot with 2 seconds left. Bobby is close, but not there yet. I am NOT saying Chalmers is a savior of any kind. But like Ben Gordon, he can get the shot off - not saying it will fall, but he can create. There are NO other creaters on this team other than Livingston. Thats my whole point. That's why we are up poop creek with 5 seconds left and down by one. And the comment about Livingston being light years ahead of Chalmers................NO ****!!! Livingston is light years ahead of any young point guard in this league. And 24 is a YOUNG point guard. Look at how long it took Brunson to become somewhat quality. Point guard is like the quarterback postion, so many dynamics make the postion so much harder to master.


Where is the chalmers data your getting? Because the only states ive read and game time Ive seen has been pathetic. If chalmers was good, he'd play. Mike D. doesnt have a conspiracy to bench the good players, and play the bad ones. He'd start Chamlers over anyone if he thought that he'd play better. But the truth of the matter is in 28 games he has averaged 2.6 points, 1.5 apg, at a horrific .29 percent... lol he is like 28 for 94.... No one but you is excited for this guy. I cant figure it out. When you have Livingston who most sane people think is going to be MUCH better later on, why even waste your time..

Maybe your right.. The more I look at Chalmers stats, the more I think the media is behind his downfall, and that he really is better than Ray Allen... :laugh: 

Brand has already won the game for us in the fourth this year. As well as Corey. But the problem is, they arent going to do it enough to be considered great clutch material. Im probably the biggest Simmons fan here, and I know he is good in the clutch compared to some of the other clippers, but that isnt his role. Simmons is a great ROLE player. Brand is a great ROLE player. We need someone who isnt stuck in a role. This team with Kobe Bryant could have easily won most of those 12 games we lost last minute on. Because Kobe is clutch, a superstar, and given the right offensive setup leathal.

Chalmers is chalmers, if he wants more play time he can always start playing better...


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

You didn't even get my point??


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

correctamundo.

The only reason chalmers is getting any PT now is because jaric, livingston and kittles are all out. Thats scary. He really is our FIFTH option at the PG position behind brunson. Heck, im surprised hes playing ahead of anderson...chalmers couldnt even play ahead of darrick martin. But were going off topic.

Topic was about the trade. Again, if its the difference between getting an allen or redd, or not, yes i would give up magette, or anyone else on the clippers other than kaman, brand, livingston.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

yama, we could go for days about the point guard play and getting a superstar. when it comes down to it, we just wanna win baby!!!! just wanted to say, great job at backing up your points, i come up with some half thought out comments, and you always expose them (200 minutes in his career). thats why you gotta love the clips and their fans. do you think we could have this inteligent conversation with a laker fan? :cheers:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if it was a laker fan, they would be arguing that the lakers are better this year than the clippers just because they are. And that because the lakers have won championships, in the past. Check the old threads, there were quite a few laker fans unsuccessfully arguing nonsense on here the first time the clippers beat them this year..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> if it was a laker fan, they would be arguing that the lakers are better this year than the clippers just because they are. And that because the lakers have won championships, in the past. Check the old threads, there were quite a few laker fans unsuccessfully arguing nonsense on here the first time the clippers beat them this year..



True dat. Lakers team have been disipointing this season. Mitch made some horrible trades, and now there is a team full of soft power forwards, and utterly no defensive pressense.

But one thing about the lakers.. It wont stay that way long.. I promise you guys, one more, or maybe two more seasons we wont be having this conversation. 

Lakers have a proven track record of rebuilding.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Hopefully the clippers will remain the better team though. the epitome of how bad the lakers are probably can be summed up with brian grants contract. Holy crap does that hurt. who originally signed him to that ridiculous contract? Miami? Whoever did needs to be fired as a GM and sent to the NHL or something.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Hopefully the clippers will remain the better team though. the epitome of how bad the lakers are probably can be summed up with brian grants contract. Holy crap does that hurt. who originally signed him to that ridiculous contract? Miami? Whoever did needs to be fired as a GM and sent to the NHL or something.



Pretty much. If Mitch doesnt perform in the offseason I got a feeling it will be his last season as general manager. Its hard to replace the infamous Jerry West though, but Mitch isnt even close.....


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Something tells me the Clippers should hold onto Maggette for dear life... but Allen's outside game would work well with Brand and Kaman inside and Livingston penetrating. Simmons would work outside and inside. But with Wilcox? Would they commit to playing him?

Maggette: 54 G, 442-514 FT
Allen: 61 G, 315-355 FT

It's always valuable to go to the line...


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Jamal Crawford & Allen for Mags, yea. But Mags works his butt off, he can only get better.

Hope the Clippers organization hold on into him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> Something tells me the Clippers should hold onto Maggette for dear life... but Allen's outside game would work well with Brand and Kaman inside and Livingston penetrating. Simmons would work outside and inside. But with Wilcox? Would they commit to playing him?
> 
> Maggette: 54 G, 442-514 FT
> Allen: 61 G, 315-355 FT
> ...



I tell you what if Corey can have a month like March, every month of the season I'd be all aboard on keeping him. This month he has been awesome, dispite the couple bad plays at the end. Thats just experiance. But we will see..


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Maggette's averaging 27 PPG this month. Allen and Redd can't have a 27 PPG year, either.

Kobe, T-Mac, Carter, Pierce... but not likely to be Clippers.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think Simmons could be there superstar. Look at the dramatic improvement he made this year. Imagine he make a great improvment like that with ball handling. He takes big shots and he has made a good amount of big shots. I would rather keep Simmons over Redd,Johnson and the Clips shouldn't give Allen a long contract like he wants.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It seems like ever since after Maggette was benched for a few games he has been playing really well. I guess it was a great move by Dunleavy, Maggette must have reflected on his game and made some adjustments.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Simmons has no chance to be a superstar IMO. He is too one dimensional. He also has missed about 5-6 game winning shots that i can recall including the one layup.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> There's a thread on the Orlando board about this:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144690
> 
> The deal basically boils down to Francis for Maggette and Wilcox, but fillers could be added. With the emergences of Nelson and Simmons both Francis and Maggette could be expendable, and with Wilcox in the doghouse he isn't a huge loss for the Clips. I think a Livingston-Francis backcourt would be sick. You put Francis at the 2 so he can't dominate the ball as much and then on defense he could guard 1's while Livingston guards the 2's.



Yes, but you guys think that Francis is the superstar that Clippers need, and/or is the big name which can change things in Clipperland???


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Yes, but you guys think that Francis is the superstar that Clippers need, and/or is the big name which can change things in Clipperland???


He's not a superstar, but he's an all-star, something you guys don't have. He can also create his shot at will, and he's clutch.


----------

